# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Kesäliikenne 2009

## ultrix

Yhdyskuntalautakunnan esityslistassa aatonaattona 23.12.2008 esitetään muutoksiksi viime kesän tarjontaan tiivistettynä seuraavaa:

Linjan 2 vuorotarjontaa lisätään. Arkipäivinä liikennöidään 15 min välein viime kesän 20 min vuorovälin sijaan.

Linjan 7 liikennöinti Sarankulmasta aloitetaan arkiaamuina 60 min aikaisemmin.

Linjaa 19 liikennöidään arkisin ruuhka-aikoina 30 min välein.

Linjaa 24 liikennöidään arkisin ruuhka-aikoina 30 min välein.

Linjan 27 liikennöinti päätetään sunnuntai-iltaisin 30 min aikaisemmin.

Linjaa 29 liikennöidään 20 min välein viime kesän 30 min vuorovälin sijaan.

Linjaa 30 liikennöidään arkisin keskipäivällä 15 min välein aiemman 20 min sijaan ja lauantai-iltaisin 20 min välein viime kesän 30 min vuorovälin sijaan.

----------


## Eppu

Olisivat samantien laittaneet lisävuoroja myös linjoille 13 ja 16. Näille niitä olisi myöskin kaivattu.

----------


## jtm

Linjalla 16 vuoroväli pitäisi olla 15 min tai 10 min, koska ei 20 min riitä todellakaan. Viime kesänäkin monesti oli tuulilasilasti ja porukkaa joutui jäämään pysäkeille.

----------


## Multsun poika

Linja 30 taitaa olla ainoa, jolla liikenne osin jopa tihenee talveen verratttuna (17minuutista 15 minuuttiin päiväliikenteessä).

Seuraavana talvena saatetaan nähdä todella erikoinen tilanne, mikäli JoLin Vuores-ehdotus menee läpi. Iidesrannassa vuorot putoavat päiväliikenteessä vähintään 20 minuuttiin ja mahdollisesti jopa 30 minuuttiin, mikäli 30 ja 39 jaetaan kahdeksi. Aika pudotus kesän liikenteeseen verrattuna.

Itse siirtäisin linjan 23 kulkemaan Iidesrannan kautta, jottei alueen palvelutaso romahtaisi niin paljoa. 30 ja 39 voisivat kulkea molemmat Teiskontietä pitkin, jotta niiden tahdistus onnistuisi paremmin.

Mutta tämä on jo syysliikenteen asiaa.

----------


## Ranke

Luin tuossa kesäaikataulukirjaa niin on näköjään kesällä tulossa kisojen ajaksi linjat E1 ja E2

----------


## jtm

Ja linjoilla 19 ja 24 on liikennettä koko kesän, tosin on ollut tiedossa jo pitkään. Ja 2:lla pysyy aikataulu samana kuin talvella.

----------


## ultrix

> Luin tuossa kesäaikataulukirjaa niin on näköjään kesällä tulossa kisojen ajaksi linjat E1 ja E2


Aha, millähän sivulla tieto oli?

----------


## Eppu

> Aha, millähän sivulla tieto oli?


Takakannessa, ei sitä kait muualla vielä olekaan...

----------


## jtm

On muuten todella hieno tuo kesäaikataulukirja. Positiivinen yllätys, jopa englanninkieleksi myös tuo aikataulu. Hienoja ovat myös väritykset.

----------


## ultrix

> Takakannessa, ei sitä kait muualla vielä olekaan...


No niinpä näkyy, mieleni mainosignore blokkasi takakannen tyystin. Vielä kun saisi reitit ja aikataulut nettiin, kuten takakansi lupaa. 



> On muuten todella hieno tuo kesäaikataulukirja. Positiivinen yllätys, jopa englanninkieleksi myös tuo aikataulu. Hienoja ovat myös väritykset.


Hauska uudistus kieltämättä. Aikataulukirjan kansi jatkaa kuitenkin samaa typerää mainostoimiston keksimää linjaa, jossa kansikuva ei liity mitenkään julkiseen liikenteeseen. Kansikuvakilpailua (ja parempaa markkinointitoimistoa) odotellessa...

Huomasin muuten ison määrän kirjoitusvirheitä aikataulukirjassa, mm. Siivikkalan "Yhteislaituri" ja "Discout groups". Englanninnos on mennyt liki äärimmäisyyksiin, sillä jopa sotiemme veteraanien alennuksista kerrotaan englanniksi. Näyttää siltä, että käännöksen tekemisen kanssa on tullut kiire. Mahtaakohan talven aikataulukirja olla myös kaksikielinen?

----------


## Rasbelin

> Luin tuossa kesäaikataulukirjaa niin on näköjään kesällä tulossa kisojen ajaksi linjat E1 ja E2


Ainakin jotain vihjettä linjojen luonteesta löytyi EYOF:n kisasivustolta:




> Use the free shuttle bus when you go about during the games

----------


## GT8N

Tasatahtiaikataulut ovat hyvä juttu, mutta kun niitä käytetään Suomessa, löytyy niistä huonojakin puolia. Kun kesäliikenteessä _on vaan pakko säästää_, näkyy seuraukset: Esim. talvella 13 kulki 15 minuutin välein, paitsi varhain aamulla sekä iltaisin 30 minuutin välein. Kesällä linja kulkeekin näppärästi puolen tunnin välein! Myös kaikilta muilta runkolinjoilta on vähennetty vuoroja samalla logiikalla suuri määrä. Kuitenkin suomen tärkein linja 2 kulkee vartin välein lähes koko päivän. Aivan sairasta touhua!

Kun myöskään tahdistamista ei edes haluta yrittää, on tuloksena tämä:


```
 
Aakkulan pysäkiltä Sunnuntaisin Keskustan suuntaan.

04 07/22  12/13K
05 05/22  12/13K
06 07/22  13/13K
07 07/22  14/13K
08 08/22  14/13K
09 13/13  13/22  43/22  48/13
10 13/22  18/13  43/22  48/13
11 13/22  18/13  43/22  48/13
12 13/22  18/13  43/22  48/13
13 13/22  18/13  43/22  48/13
14 13/22  19/13  43/22  49/13
15 13/22  19/13  43/22  49/13
16 13/22  19/13  43/22  49/13
17 12/22  18/13  42/22  48/13
18 12/22  18/13  42/22  48/13
19 12/22  17/13  42/22  47/13
20 12/22  17/13  42/22  47/13
21 12/22  17/13  42/22  47/13
22 12/22  17/13  32/22
23 47/22  47/13K
0  47/22  47/13K
```

Kun matkustajat joutuvat liikenteestä maksamaankin, olisi vähintään kohtuullista, että liikennettä edes yritettäisiin suunitella niin, että siitä olisi asiakkaillekin jotain hyötyä. Lienee liikaa vaadittu...

----------


## PepeB

> Tasatahtiaikataulut ovat hyvä juttu, mutta kun niitä käytetään Suomessa, löytyy niistä huonojakin puolia. Kun kesäliikenteessä _on vaan pakko säästää_, näkyy seuraukset: Esim. talvella 13 kulki 15 minuutin välein, paitsi varhain aamulla sekä iltaisin 30 minuutin välein. Kesällä linja kulkeekin näppärästi puolen tunnin välein! Myös kaikilta muilta runkolinjoilta on vähennetty vuoroja samalla logiikalla suuri määrä. Kuitenkin suomen tärkein linja 2 kulkee vartin välein lähes koko päivän. Aivan sairasta touhua!



oon ihan samaa mieltä. Me maksetaan siitä, niin voisi edes tarjota vähän paremman vuorotarjonnan. Esim. linjat 16 ja 18 menee kumpikin 2 kertaa tunnissa, paitsi 16 pari kertaa 3 kertaa tunnissa, mutta ei se paljon auta. Samaa mieltä olen tosta linjan 13 tarjonnasta :/ 
Ja linjalla 2 on aivan liian paljon vuoroja. Ei oo mitään syytä ajeluttaa arkisin 4 vuoroa tunnissa ja viikonloppuisin JOPA kolme vuoroa tunnissa.

----------


## killerpop

> oon ihan samaa mieltä. Me maksetaan siitä, niin voisi edes tarjota vähän paremman vuorotarjonnan. Esim. linjat 16 ja 18 menee kumpikin 2 kertaa tunnissa


Jännä sinänsä,. miten näitä runkolinjoja on liikennöity vuosikaudet todella onnettomalla vuorovälillä viikonloppuisin ja iltaisin. Ja 16:n tilalle kovasti pikaraitiotietäkin suunniteltu - no yksikkökoon kasvaessa varmaan riittäisi sitten yksi raitiovaunu Lentävänniemeen kerran tunnissa.

Jo talviarkenakin linjan palvelutaso romahti hetkessä puolen tunnin vuoroväleille, kun osapäivävaunut lopetti palveluksen. Kesällä nyt on turha vaatiakaan samaa palvelutasoa käyttäjien puutteessa, mutta josko edes talveen saisi jotain järkevöitystä. Silloin vuorojen kulun täsmällisyyskin on todella huonoa, kun yksi ajoneuvo kerää 1,5 auton kuorman.

----------


## kouvo

> Ja linjalla 2 on aivan liian paljon vuoroja. Ei oo mitään syytä ajeluttaa arkisin 4 vuoroa tunnissa ja viikonloppuisin JOPA kolme vuoroa tunnissa.


2:lla pitääkin olla tiheä vuoroväli. Linjan varrella väijyy paljon autotonta porukkaa, mm. Tammelan mummot, Rauhaniemen opiskelijat ja Koukkuniemen hoitsut.

----------


## PepeB

> 2:lla pitääkin olla tiheä vuoroväli. Linjan varrella väijyy paljon autotonta porukkaa, mm. Tammelan mummot, Rauhaniemen opiskelijat ja Koukkuniemen hoitsut.


mutta ei se mikään erityinen syy ole ajeluttaa siellä enemmän vuoroja. Yleinen ideahan on, että jätetään auto kotiin ja mennään nyssellä. Linjalla 2 voi ajeluttaa vaikka tilavampia busseja, jos se siitä on kiinni ettei porukka mahdu kyytiin.

----------


## kouvo

> mutta ei se mikään erityinen syy ole ajeluttaa siellä enemmän vuoroja. Yleinen ideahan on, että jätetään auto kotiin ja mennään nyssellä. Linjalla 2 voi ajeluttaa vaikka tilavampia busseja, jos se siitä on kiinni ettei porukka mahdu kyytiin.


Sehän on tietysti ideaali että autot jätettäisiin kotiin, mutta ei siihen pidä pyrkiä "autottomien" alueiden palvelutasoa karsimalla. Kapasiteettihan ei sinänsä ole ongelma, niin kuin ei muillakaan Tampereen linjoilla, eli kyytiin mahtuu vaikka ei aina sitä istumapaikkaa saisikaan. 2nen on sitäpaitsi suhteellisen väestörikkaan Tammelan ainoa linja, joten sekin seikka puoltaa kohtuu tiivistä vuoroväliä. 

Parannukset muiden suuntien liikennöintiin kannattaisi ennemminkin tehdä tahdistamalla runkoreiteillä kulkevia linjoja paremmin, kuin lähteä karsimaan oman suuntansa ainoan linjan palvelutasoa.

----------


## ultrix

Linjan 2 vuorovälin harventaminen 15 minuutista 30 minuuttiin säästäisi käsittääkseni huiman yhden auton (sivuaika 18 min, kierrosaika taukoineen siis 45 min eli kolme autoa 15 min vuorovälillä; kahdella autolla vakiominuuttiaikataulun kierrosajaksi tulee väistämättä 60 min -> hukkaseisontaa). Palvelutaso romahtaisi siis yhden auton säästöllä puoleen. Tammelantorin pohjoispuolelta ei tosiaan juuri muita linjoja kulje kohtuullisella kävelyetäisyydellä, ja Lapinniemessä on sentään kylpylähotellikin.

----------


## jtm

Minun mielestäni 16:lla saisi olla kesällä 12min tai 15min vuoroväli ruuhkassa ja muuten 20min ja myöhään illalla 30min. Talvellakin iltaisin saisi olla ainakin se 20min vuoroväli illalla.

----------


## EYOF2009

Tampereen Euroopan Nuorten Olympia Festivaalien 19.-24.07.2009 aikana kulkevat shuttle-bussit E1 ja E2. Linjojen käyttö on ilmaista vain akkreditointikortin haltijoille -ei kaikille- kuten sivuillamme www.tampere2009.fi (kohdassa ympäristö/environment) virheellisesti on lukenut.

Kisabusseilla E1 ja E2 voi siis matkustaa normaalin bussimaksun hinnalla.

----------


## PepeB

> Minun mielestäni 16:lla saisi olla kesällä 12min tai 15min vuoroväli ruuhkassa ja muuten 20min ja myöhään illalla 30min. Talvellakin iltaisin saisi olla ainakin se 20min vuoroväli illalla.


todellakin! ei tollanen 2-3 vuoroo tunnissa riitä kesälläkään ja jos sattuu olemaan lähemmäs +30 astetta ulkona, niin ei se tuulilasi-lastisessa bussissa olo kivaa ole  :Very Happy: 
on kokeiltu

----------

